# Performance Chips



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with chips for UTV's. I am looking at one for my Polaris Ranger 800. 


:texasflag


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm interested in this as well. I read a little about them a while back, but didn't know if the performance would justify the cost.


----------

